# can't load .avs file onto virtualdub



## soutsada7 (Jun 1, 2006)

hi techies, 

I'm hoping that one of you wonderful peeps can help me with this...I've already tried googling this up and searched doom9, but I guess this problem is too basic to be covered anyway, I've been fiddling with avisynth for days now and I can't seem to load the avs file onto virtualdub...I'm converting an rmvb file to avi, to be specific. I'm using avisynth version 2.5 and virtualdub 1.6.15 and I'm also using AVSEdit to write my scripts. At first, I thought it might have something to do with some error with my script, so I used FitCD to write my script for me and it still won't load the avs file. I've already tried opening the video file by going to start and clicking run, pasted the location of the video file (to make sure that my directory is correct for the file) and it was able to be opened. I'm running out of methods to overcome this error and am really hoping I can perhaps get some help or pointers from someone here anyway, I've made a snapshot of the error and here it is: 



thanks in advance for your help...

edit: 

I forgot to add my script...here it is:

# -= AviSynth v2.5.7.0 script by FitCD v1.2.8 =-
DirectShowSource("C:\Devil Beside You - 01.rmvb")
LanczosResize(688,320,0,0,640,272)
AddBorders(16,128,16,128)
#Trim(0,-1).FadeOut(150)


----------



## soutsada7 (Jun 1, 2006)

lol, nevermind, I managed to resolve the error earlier today...please disregard my question :winkgrin:


----------

